# 1000 Creepy Adventure Ideas!



## Gothmog (Oct 2, 2002)

Its creeping up on Halloween again, and I thought it might be fun to try and put together a "best of" list of creepy/horror adventure ideas.  Let it rip folks!


----------



## Draxus the Tainted (Oct 2, 2002)

1. Whever the PC's are running from the Villain, have them always make balance checks to keep from falling down. The Villain always walks to them, and eventually catches them. (Very cliche!)

2. Have the Villain keep reapearing in continuous campaigns. (Even more cleche!)


----------



## boothbey (Oct 2, 2002)

3)  Party is hired to fulfill the last request of a deceases noble.  His ashes are to be tossed to the wind from the top of a tower amid some ruins.  Of course the ruins are haunted and full of undead...and I pity the party that can't complete the mission.  The ghost of the dead noble won't be happy.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok, here is a fleshed out adventure idea I used recently with my group:

4.  Background- Jorac has been trying to run a small slaving operation for a few years out of Tharban, but without much success.  More often than not, he would abduct poor or destitute individuals from the slums and sell them on the black market.  After several run-ins with the authorities (particularly a paladin named Conrad Herwitz), Jorac was badly wounded in a battle, and attempted to flee by jumping off a pier near the docks.  However, Jorac was more badly wounded than he realized, and soon he found himself in danger of drowning in the lake.  By some chance, he managed to wash up a short distance away from the docks, and too refuge in one of the sewer tunnels that empties into Lake Geizen.  He slipped in and out of consciousness for several days in the tunnel before he felt himself being lifted and taken deeper into the sewers.  When he awoke, his wounds were closed, although ugly blackish-purple welts covered his body.  Vothis had heard of Jorac's reputation, and when he found him near death in the sewers, he brought him back to his sanctuary, healed him, and struck a deal with him.  Vothis would aid Jorac in gaining the power and wealth he wanted in return for loyal service to Vothis- or he would be killed.  Vothis agreed, but terrified of the beast Vothis.  For the past two months, Jorac has worked for Vothis, abducting people from the slums and bringing them to a site of Vothis' choosing- and the poor kidnapped unfortunates are never seen again.
	Vothis is what remains of a young nobleman named Kirk Wallachan.  Kirk was fascinated with esoteric and occult studies, and came across information that described a place called "the Well of Faceless Reflections"  Intrigued, Kirk and two of his friends set out to find this mystical site, only to discover it was in fact located on the site of an ancient shrine of Anhur.  When Kirk and his friends looked into the pit, a wormlike creature emerged from the pit and forced a tendril down each of their throats, injecting its spoor into them.  The three men's flesh melted away from their bodies at they were devoured from the inside by swarms of insects, spiders, and other vermin, then battled to the death to prove themselves to the Wyrm of Halogroz.  The being known as Vothis won the conflict, and has served the Wyrm faithfully for the last four years.  Three months ago, Vothis came to Tharban to plants the initial seeds of decay in this corrupt den of humanity.  In order to advance his plans, he needs to make more verminites, which requires him to acquire human bodies for his spoor to devour, and skins for the new verminites to inhabit.  Jorac has been bringing Vothis one or two people a week for the last two months, and there are currently five mature verminites under Vothis' control.  However, one unfortunate side effect of Vothis' verminite spawn is that their skins begin to decay and be consumed after just a few weeks of use, easily revealing them to casual observers.  Vothis, in the guise of Mord, a student at Helmholtz University, approached Janeth asking for a potion made from arsenic, fermented oak bark, wax, and rose extract to preserve the skins of the other verminites.  Janeth made the necessary potions for Vothis, and gave him the formula to make the potion.
Setup- Having no further use for Janeth and worried she might realize what the potion was for, Vothis ordered Jorac to abduct Janeth and bring her to his holding area to await "conversion".  In the meantime, Jorac has been busy- he found 2 young children (Dimil, and Kiram) in the slums whose mother had been murdered the night before.  He took them back to the safehouse to awat further orders from Vothis.  From the time the adventure starts, the PCs has two days to find and rescue her aunt before Vothis returns and claims his prize.
Possible leads/Information-  1.The night Janeth was abducted from her home, the neighbor next door (Jarvis) spotted a man milling around outside the apothecary.  He seemed tense, and toward dusk, he went down an alley towards the back of the house.  The man was Toram (early 20's stocky build, short brown hair and beard, broken nose, scar over left eye).
2.   Examination of the apothecary indicates the back door was forced open, and a scuffly did break out in   bedroom upstairs.  A tooth is lying under the bed that belongs to Holt.  There is also some blood spattered on the wall of the room.
3.  Golin, owner of the Grumbling Goat Inn and a long-time friend of Janeth saw two men in his tavern the other night who were well into their cups.  He remembers one of them mentioning Janeth, as well as a man named Luz, a local tanner.  (Luz is also in league with Vothis- he is the one who makes the skinsuits).  Something to the effect of "Old Luz is sure going to have a time with that bitch Janeth, she's a feisty one she is!"  He saw the two men (Holt and Toram) leave the Inn and head towards the docks.  Holt is about 30, shoulder-length blonde hair, and a dark tan.  If he learns of the tooth found in the house, he will suggest for the PCs to visit Madam Chavala- an eccentric but respected medium living in the slums.  She might be able to offer more insight.
4.  Janeth's ledger mentions making a large quantity of potions for a man named Mord- a physican's student at the local university.  No one at the university has ever heard of a man named Mord, but if shown the ingredients of the potion, they could speculate that it could be used to preserve dead bodies, or to tan hides.
5.  If Madam Chavala is sought out- she can look at the tooth and tell the PCs where the owner is- in a wooden building by the docks near an old stone building that is falling down, and that there is also a crippled dog near the building.
6.  If the PCs talked to Golin, Grimnir will notice (he is staying at the inn).  One of his clansmen disappeared about a week ago (Grimnir was supposed to meet him at the Grumbling Goat two days ago).  Golin will remember Fafnir being at the inn up until 5 days ago, but has not seen him since then.  Golin does know that Fafnir got into a brawl with Toram and Holt, but he hasn't seen him since 2 days after that.  Grimnir is waiting for Toram and Holt to show up again so he can "question" them.  He will overhear Golin speaking to the PCs, and approach them asking to join forces.  Even if they refuse, he will follow them, hoping they might lead him to his lost clansman.
7.  Beggars and homeless in the docks and slum areas are terrified of a being they call the "whispering man" (Vothis).  He is only seen at night, and while he ignores almost everyone he meets, a sense of dread follows him around, and a constant low noise comes from him, like many voices whispering softly.  He is seen most often in the slums, but occasionally along the waterfront as well.  All attempts by the town guard to find or question him have a failed- it is sometimes reported he vanishes into this air.


----------



## -Warlord- (Oct 3, 2002)

I haunted a party with the ghost of a sculptor.

One of the party-members was into weird art. So when he found a lifesize statue of some skeletons intertwined, made out of marble, he couldn't resist. The salesman told him the sculptor was a bit of a madman...thought to have used real skeletons to base his statue on. The guy was incarcerated in a madhouse.

The party drags the statue back to their hideout and give it a prominent place in their livingroom. 

A few weeks later they hear the salesman is looking for them to buy back the statue. With some pushing, they find out the sculptor just died, and the statue has gone up in value.

From then on, the weird things started to happen. Sounds of chiselling at night. Suddenly a marble skeleton arm was sticking out from their marble table. Sculpted faces appeared on wooden doors.
It was when they broke off the marble skeleton arm on the table, that things got nasty.
The ghost of the sculptor invaded one of the bedrooms of the players, casting hold person on them, and then using a spectral chissel to "work" the statuelike player.

The player lived though.

Then they went after the statue...and the ghost of the sculptor tried to protect it, animating the skeletons and making them attack the players.
It was a good fight, and the players won, destroying the statue and banishing the ghost to the afterlife.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm planning on playing in a forest in real life for halloween this year, and having a Blair Witch Project theme, with a nasty witch


----------



## Anabstercorian (Oct 4, 2002)

*The Undying*

This is really just a single encounter.  Take a Wirebound Berserker from Creature Collection 2: Dark Menagerie.  See the Wirebound special ability?  Tack it on another creature - A human barbarian or fighter, or even a monk.

===

DM: You kick in the door leading to the inner sanctum of the cult, and before you sits a single man, holding a simple longsword in his lap.  He does not appear to be preparing to attack you, but he is naked except for a long wire winding all along his body.

Ftr: What the heck is this?  Draw weapons!

Sor: Draw components!

Cleric: Diplomacy check to demand he explain who he is!  "You there!  What are you doing here, knave?"

DM: The man looks up at you and grins horribly.  "You shall not pass.  My master commands it.  All of us will die here today."  He stands and lifts the weapons, screaming as the wire starts to crackle with power as it cuts in to his flesh!  Sorcerer, make a spellcraft check.

Sor: Um, okay...  Yes, 29!

DM: You recognize that the entire area has come under the effect of a dimensional lock!  Teleportation out of the area is impossible at the moment.  Roll initiative.

Much later...

Ftr: Dammit!  How much damage have we DONE to this guy?

Clr: At least 70 points!

Sor: I'm running low on magic missiles!

DM: His ring flashes again!  Cleric, all of his wounds were just healed.

Clr: Son of a bitch!  Harm spell!

Ftr: Power Attack!

DM: You finally drop him!  The wire cuts him in to neatly sliced sections, and the one with his jaw is frozen in a sickly smile.

Sor: Burn the bodies!  God, burn the bodies!


----------



## Azure Trance (Oct 4, 2002)

*Creepy Adventures...*

Creepy ideas fashioned after creepy places or movies?


Large Cemetary Estates (Miles surrounded by woods outside the City)
A remote locale where all the locals act in an odd fashion (The Wicker Man)
A Haunted Prison
A Haunted Mansion (The Shining)
An abanonded mental Asylum
An abandoned museum with funky art pieces
Discovering that a close friend of yours isn't what he seems after completing an adventure (The Others, 6th Sense)
Stranded in a dungeon or maze with something hunting you (Aliens, The Thing)

Perhaps some helpful techniques to screw with the players heads:

Visual / Audio Hallucinations
Flashbacks
Nightmares
Deja Vu
A sense of 'something is wrong'

PS: I really like that sculpture idea, genius.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow, I love the sculpture idea- very cool.  And it lets the DM screw with the party a little in the process.  

Anyway, here are a few more I came up with in lab today:

* The PCs come into an isolated town, seeing several caskets being interred into the ground with heavy chains locked tightly around them.  Asking the townspeople about it gets nothing but wary, frightened looks.  Perhaps one of the townsfolk even accosts the PCs, shoving him around and telling him to mind his own business.  It turns out the town has been cursed for an ancient sin where the original founders of the town allowed a group of refugees from a war to starve to death in the middle of winter.  The refugees cursed the town, forcing the townspeople to revert to near-mindless condition and consume their dead a few times a year (stat-wise similar to ghouls, without being undead).  As a precaution, the townspeople have taken to chaining the coffins shut so they can't despoil their dead.  As it turns out, the PCs are just in time for the town to revert to their bestial state, and may have to fight off an attack by the whole town.  Its not as simple as just slaying every townsperson though- since the descendants of the original people who were cursed have done nothing wrong- they simply wish to hide their shame.  Maybe the PCs could help end the curse.

* Legend states that the ghosts of two infants haunt an ancient manor house/keep/etc, and that any who see them are cursed to die in a horrible fashion within two months.  The infants only are seen at night, and only in one wing of the keep.  The current baron of the keep knows of the haunted rooms, and avoids them, telling his guests to avoid them as well.  The PCs are tasked to deliver a message to the baron of the keep for whatever reason, and are asked to stay several days as guests.  The baron warns them not to go into the haunted area at night, but what PC wouldn't be too curious and head there anyway?  If the PCs see the infants, they seem to be crying, tottering around the room as if searching for something, and scream more loudly when they are near a painting of the current baron's great-great grandfather.  They ignore the PCs, possible even passing through them, but the PCs feel an overwhelming sense of doom, and know their days are numbered unless they can end the curse.  Perhaps the infants were slain by a greedy uncle when their father died- the uncle hoping to kill the legal heirs so he would inherit his brother's lands.  Somehow, the PCs need to appease the spirits of the children before the curse claims them, and help the children into the afterlife.

* A close ally or NPC follower of the PCs dies/is killed, and has arranged to be raised in the event of his death.  When the NPC is raised, he seems sullenly different, and avoids the PCs, his family, and everything about his former life.  Later, the PCs hear about vile acts and crimes committed by some unknown person in town.  When they try to track down who is responsible, divination spells reveal nothing, but clues point to their dead friend.  Perhaps the raised friend encountered something on the other side while he was deceased which attached itself to his soul and corrupted him.  The PCs could simply kill their friend and be done with it, but it doesn't answer the question of what happened.  Maybe even all further resurrections in that locale end up going the same way- and it falls to the PCs to find out what supernatural force is twisting the souls of the dead.


----------



## Angelsboi (Oct 4, 2002)

A family of 6 members (Father, Son, Daughter, Mother Grandfather, Grandmother) all share a secret except one of them.  All of them are some type of Lycanthrope except the son, who, has visions.

He runs away to a town on a lonely dark, cold, winter night.  The villagers start dying one by one.  Who is hunting the young boy and why?


----------



## jester47 (Oct 4, 2002)

boothbey said:
			
		

> *3)  Party is hired to fulfill the last request of a deceases noble.  His ashes are to be tossed to the wind from the top of a tower amid some ruins.  Of course the ruins are haunted and full of undead...and I pity the party that can't complete the mission.  The ghost of the dead noble won't be happy. *




Hey Boothbey, I like that idea but in fleshing it out I got another...

Make the ashes haunted.  The ashes are in a very valuable urn, and so it just keeps getting sold and stolen and given away.   Eventually it makes its way to some abandoned cemetary where the ghost wont bug anyone.  The heroes go and explore the haunted cemetary and find the urn, then they eventually find out that the cemetary was not haunted but rather the urn.   The ghost of a necromancer or cleric haunts the urn.  He/she/it keeps raising dead wherever the heroes go.  Eventually one the heros figureit out they can talk to the ghost and find out what he wants done, which is to have his ashes scattered from some tower somewhere.


----------



## Savage Wombat (Oct 4, 2002)

An idea I had long ago, when I was considering adding Lovecraftian elements to my Al-Qadim campaign ...

Stage 1 - The PCs go into the hills looking for whatever has been killing the plants / sheep / peasants / whatever.  Tell them "you search for several hours, but don't find anything interesting."  When they complain at this obvious glossing-over, insist they don't remember anything out of the ordinary.

Reason - the monsters generate a weird psionic field that suppresses long-term memory storage - much like anesthesia.  So they get into the hills, find the mysterious shaft into the hill, go back to town for a key supply, and immediately forget everything they learned.  

Keep this up until you finally decide to start allowing Will saves. 

Stage 2 - the PCs are in the dungeon, looking for the mysterious monster.  They round a corner ...

... and click.  Everyone is bloody and bruised.  Start telling the PCs how much damage they've taken, how many spells and charges they've used, etc.

They've just been in a pitched battle with ... something ... and they don't remember ANYTHING about it.

This one might have gone well in the Freak Out Players thread, too.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2002)

*Wow.*

That's obscenely cool!

I ran a really creepy adventure once. It was set in the Realms, on the way down to Mistledale from Shadowdale (or Battledale? I can't remember and have...misplaced my FRCS). They were in a sort of platform boat, going very slowly down a river. Suddenly, countless red eyes appeared on the banks, and the boat began being hosed with arrows.

Throughout the night various gurellia tactics were used on the party, until they were afraid. It was so creepy I had players looking over their shoulders out the dark windows, and such.

It got that much worse when Mistledale was in a fog and suddenly big, scary, black armored knights (the city guard) would loom at them from the mists.

And when some of the things started following them around, and scratching on their windows at night.

Muhahaha.


----------



## crowquill (Oct 5, 2002)

There's an adventure in this passage.  Probably a whole campaign.  From "Consciousness Explained" by Daniel C. Dennett:

<blockquote>
Phillipe Pinel reported in 1800 the curious case of a man who fell into "a true delirium brought on by the terrors of the revolution.   The overturning of his reason is marked by a particular singularity:  he believes that he was guillotined, and his head thrown pell-mell onto the pile of the victims' heads, and that the judges, repenting too late their cruel deed, had ordered the heads to be taken and rejoined to their respective bodies. However, by an error of some sort, they put on his shoulders the head of another unfortunate.  This idea that his head has been changed occupies him night and day. . . . 'See my teeth!' he would repeat incessantly, 'they used to be wonderful, and these are rotten! My mouth was healthy, and this one's infected! What a difference between this hair and the hair I had before my change of head!'"
</blockquote>


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 5, 2002)

crowquill said:
			
		

> *'See my teeth!' he would repeat incessantly, 'they used to be wonderful, and these are rotten! My mouth was healthy, and this one's infected! What a difference between this hair and the hair I had before my change of head!'"*




Ooh, actually a case history of that.  In CoC 5.5 (Chaosium), in the mental illness chapter, it lists this as "delire negation".  Just so ya know.


----------



## LostSoul (Oct 5, 2002)

I ran a pretty creepy adventure once.

It had a reclusive Baron living in a small keep in an out-of-the-way area of the kingdom.  A Hag was plaguing his lands, and he could not kill her.  There was also a ghost haunting his keep.  She lived in the one ruined tower.

The Baron came to the PC's aid, and freaked them out quite a bit while they stayed at his keep.  The ghost made them wonder what was going on (they blamed the Baron for her death).  Then one of the players read a "damned tome", and went slightly insane.  (Great timing!)

The real story was that the Baron's father was abusive, and the Baron's mother called on the Hag to kill/abuse the Baron.  When the Baron's father learned about this, he killed her in her room (the ruined tower).  Shortly after, the Hag killed him, but still plagued the lands, since the child was now the Baron.

Nothing particularly new, or even that interesting, but it worked pretty well with the right mood.

Tales of Terror Here's a site that has adventure seeds for Call of Cthulu, but can be adapted for any setting.


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 5, 2002)

Savage Wombat said:
			
		

> *Reason - the monsters generate a weird psionic field that suppresses long-term memory storage - much like anesthesia.  So they get into the hills, find the mysterious shaft into the hill, go back to town for a key supply, and immediately forget everything they learned.
> *




Actually that would be _short_-term memory suppression.  Remember Sammy Jenkins?  Sweet ideas.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 5, 2002)

I believe we are at number

*17.* A demonic entity wants a gem that the PCs are currently guarding. Unfortunately, it gets repelled by even dim light. So it simply kills and reanimates everyone and everthing in the PCs' vincity and sends the zombies to extinguish the light sources...

(I used zombie cows, zombie horses, zombie pigs, and even zombie chicken to great effect...  )


----------



## Sidran (Oct 5, 2002)

Fleshing out the Movie Idea ( Aliens)


This would work if  A) the party had to get somewhere to flee the highly remote area B) The Dungeon or Maze was linear and had multiple levels that sometimes may be closed, some times may be open C) A host of scarry icky evil meanies (yes I am speak Piffany) that persued the Characters insessantly.


This same effect can be done with a load of Zombies and other evil ickies, but preferentually I would use my version of the Reaper from Blade II and their Master the Dark Huntsmen 


My Question is How do I get my players into the Dungeon, and How do I get them out again on the other side. 

Where I plan on placing the Dungeon is in a Steap mountainous region with a Vile broken land on one side, and a Snowy kingdom of evil on the other. 

My Characters are currently in the mountains at the Large Bridge City of Drakesbridge

The Dark Huntsmen is in the City hunting my Players 


I am thinking a huge tunnel that heads from the entrance which can be reached via a Sewer entrance in the city all the way down into the Broken lands the players are running for their lives from the Huntsmen, but may be running further into trouble than they can survive. 

( How do you do the long dark of Moriah with creature the equivalent of the Balrog chasing the players)


----------



## Azure Trance (Oct 6, 2002)

*Rip Off of a Twilight Zone episode*



> If you can remember which one, it had a rich dying old man gather his ungrateful family to his home if they wanted to stay in his will. It might've been Halloween, or in New Orleans, but he makes them wear Fuuugly masks. IIRC they might've been parodies of what they really were. Piggish looking for his son, Ugly for his vain grand daughter, etc. He wears a skull. They keep it on until midnight, at which point he dies, but the family realizes they can't take the masks off ... except the old mans (dun dun dun)




*-=D&D Reinterpretation=-*



> There's a costume ball at the princes remote wilderness resort. All of the social elite are invited, provided they have a costume to wear. Identities will be revealed at midnight when people get the pleasure of seeing who they actually met. Guests will have an invitation to display to gain access to the festivities, which include the standard wining, dining and dancing. The latest fad are the unique, expensive and exotic facial masks created by a strange old gnome which look so lifelike and realistic they -must- be had for the party. The gnome creates and delivers the masks - masks showing beautiful faces, or wild animals.




And ... that's all I can think of. Sorry folks, it's 2:40 in the morning. Hopefully some other blessed wonderful mind can put a twist with this hopeful beginning.


----------



## Kibo (Oct 6, 2002)

Sidran said:
			
		

> *( How do you do the long dark of Moriah with creature the equivalent of the Balrog chasing the players) *



Why did the adventurers cross the mountains?  To get to the other side or get away from the psycho with the axe.  The eternal question.

You could use the fact they're being chased, probably for some reason other than to make them run, to "help" them into the adventure.  If the huntsman is a polearm, great axe, other fearsome weapon wielding bad mamajama riding a dire wolf, with a small but ferocious contingent of lupins, and or lesser lycanthrops, running is almost always a good idea.  But if he can make better speed, particularly over rough terrain than the party, they need to really use that head start.  Shelter.  An abandon dwarven tunnel rumored to still traverse the mountians even though it had fallen into disuse after a major collapse that is a) near by and b) also rumored to be a virtual labrynth suitible for losing or ambushing their hunter, well that's a pretty solid out.  

If an NPC who's either indebted to the PC's, or wishes the PC's to be indebted to him, aids them with this information, all the better.  If the PC's happen to learn why they're hunted, or at least for whom, they might then learn that person is on the other side of the mountains.  The PC's might find themselves having to race to assasinate their assasins employer and render the contract moot.


----------



## Sidran (Oct 7, 2002)

*Thanks Kibo*

But all was lost,

My dumbest player ( incidently playing a smart 1/2 dragon) Refused to run,  And attacked the big bad evil guy, Turned out ok  with only one character hitting -7, and another -2 But in the end the guy was defeated and was taken out by a lucky arrow ( Critted as he was running away) 

Because he was a CR 7 for my small party of Average level 3's I thought it would be enough motiviation to run I was wrong the party brought it together and wiped out the being chased through the dungeon effect. 

Lousy no good for nothing 1/2 dragon

Anyway not only did they kill him they got his nifty magical items as well and 1 level each. 

And we only almost made it to the second level before my PC's got a backbone

[DM notes never play all nighters they go bad for story]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 7, 2002)

More like a scene than an adventure:

PCs are going through underground caverns, they're bruised, bleeding, looking for somewhere to rest safely. In their haste, they manage to catch themselves in a pit trap, and fall a good 30 feet... as they stand, raising their torches, they find themselves surrounding by about thirty Mind Flayers.

Inexplicably, the Flayers begin grovelling piously at their feet.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 8, 2002)

Couple more ideas:

* The PCs stay in a room at an inn that is haunted by a man who committed suicide by slitting his own throat while in bed.  This would work best if the PCs will be staying in the room over multiple nights- maybe as long as a week or so.  At first, the haunting causes general uneasiness in the occupant(s), but soon the pillow and sheets of one bed seem to be slightly sticky to the touch, although no trace of liquid can be found.  Any PC sleeping in the bed should be afflicted with severe nightmares which prevent him from getting a full night's rest.  Other PCs in the room begin to see what appears to be a shadow resting on the bed at night when the lights are out, but it could be just a trick of the night.  Animals refuse to enter the room, and any PC who stay there more than 4 nights begins to think he is seeing movement in his peripheral vision.  The ghost is not hostile to the PCs (in fact it doesn't even interact with them), but the powerful psychic aura around the bed and the circumstances of his death mean that any PC who sleeps in the bed more than 4 nights in a row will try to slash his own throat if he fails a DC 20 Will save.  The ghost won't fight the PCs, but it can be laid to rest or exorcised.

* If you have any PC spellcasters who use illusions heavily, this might work.  At some point in the past, the PC who uses illusions is likely to have created illusionary monsters/humanoids/people for some purpose.  During one of these castings, something went slightly wrong (perhaps he cast the illusion in an evil temple, in the presence of a demon, etc) and the illusion gained sentience, a twisted will, and a reality of its own.  Now, whenever the PC spellcaster sleeps, some part of his psyche houses the sentient illusion, which manifests and commits gruesome murders wherever the PC goes.  It might seem at first to the PCs that the killer is following them, but when they realize it is part of their companion's mind, how do they deal with it?  Perhaps killing it should cause the loss of 1d4 permanent Int to the spellcaster.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 8, 2002)

Two Words: Carrot Top.

Just use him in the adventure or periodically yell "PHONE HANDS!"


----------



## Xarlen (Oct 8, 2002)

*The Boogeyman. The PCs may have just fought some Undead (perhaps some ghoul hunting?). Or they have relations with someoen who has a child. Any ways, someone they know turns up dead. Gruesomely. A smile carved into their face with a dagger, their innards eaten. The PCs investigate. And there's someone who starts to stalk them. The Boogeyman. A ghoul with new things (Fast healing 2, spider climb, Blend with Shadows), perhaps a few spell likes for Slow and Silence. 

*Spellcaster hunt. Two children have shown up in the near by woods, dead, with arcane runes carved into them. The townspeople go ape****. As the PCs investigate, the townspeople are hiding their children. Evidence points towards some spellcaster or witch having done the slayings. A few spellcasters in town are persecuted, one stoned half-to-death in the street by a mob. Then the town starts hunting all spellcasters, even the PCs. As it turns out, a Demon who feeds off of the emotions which the Humans are putting out is manipulating people with a variety of Suggestions, Charms and Dominates, making them overreact.


----------



## Angelsboi (Oct 8, 2002)

No, announce Carrot Top is going skinny dipping.

And the Spellcasting Hunt .. Sounds like Season 3's Gingerbread Episode from Buffy


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 9, 2002)

# Twenty-something

A psychotic gnome sorcerer is an ostracized member of a sophisticated city's Medical Society (a cabal of wizards and clerics dedicated to learning anatomy and healing the sick). He learns, accidentally, that he can gain power by grafting other people's organs to himself. He makes an announcement that he is "moving on to better things", and leaves the society. About a week later, members of the Medical Society, their friends and family begin to die mysteriously. Some become pale, weak, complain of pain and die within seconds, gasping for air. Others linger for days, or even weeks, and the confused (and dwindling) experts can do nothing for the poor victim. Autopsy shows that one or more of the deceased's organs are missing. And one of the party members is a relative of the director of the Medical Society...


----------

